# (Late I know) Cool Easter Eggs!



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Posted about these cool finds on my blog at www.lovemanor.com/blog










Too bad I found these after Easter! :googly:


----------



## Toktorill (Sep 15, 2007)

Lol... made by someone with jack'o'lanterns under the tree in December, no doubt...


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I love these! They're beautifully done.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Pretty cleaver eggs.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

love em! very talented artist there!


----------



## MuskokaGirl (Mar 17, 2010)

Those are wicked, I really like the owl and spider web one


----------



## fravak (May 16, 2009)

It's pumpkin eggs for next Easter!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

ok..... why is it none of us has ever done this?

We have X-mas ornaments.......


----------

